# Time to put Ruby on the peg.



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

After spending the last few weeks bringing Ruby closer to the guns I feel it's now time to have her on the peg with me. We had our Beaters Day last saturday which meant I shot on 6 drives, my eldest boy wanted to come along so I reluctantly decided to leave Ruby at home as it was first time I'd picked a shotgun up for over 30 years and I didn't want to have to concentrate on too many possible distractions at the same time. However this saturday we have a stand and walk day, ie beat one drive, then shoot the next one etc. so I thought that both can come with me this week, also the pick-up will be close by if I need to take her to it. I'll be shooting with a 20 gauge so the noise should be reduced a bit compared to a 12 bore. Does this sound okay to you more experienced shooters/Viz owners or is there any other recommendations you can suggest?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you have a way of doing a controlled mock hunt for Ruby before Saturdays hunt? That way you can keep bringing her closer while watching her reaction to the gun. She has come such a long way this season that it would be sad for things to go wrong.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't really Deb, could probably do with borrowing a dummy launcher, which I may be able to get for friday. I have had her up to 20yards of the guns and she hasn't shown any nerves or hint of being gunshy though.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You don't need a launcher when you have kids.
Or do you have a way of getting your hands on any game birds. Dizzy them some and put them in the field. Have your son shoot blanks out of the 20g on your cue when they flush and she is giving chase. If she is used to shots at 20 yards, you could work at 15 and keep moving closer.
It would work on a rabbit hunt in the same way. Have your son shoot the blanks when you shoot the rabbit with the pellet gun.
She will probaly be fine. I'm just very cautious with gun fire. Whatever you do make sure she leaves the field happy, even if it means running her again after all the other hunters have left the field.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

if you have time - set some birds and shoot over her head - any concern to the shot - do not put her in a position till she is broke to gun by you - I think she is ready - but better safe than sorry !


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm gonna be stood on the peg Deb, Ruby will be tethered next to me, as other shooters will be thereabouts I'm not using her for pick up and retrieve this season, that's what we'll be working towards during the close season. The dummy launcher fires blanks (and launches the dummy about 80 yards). Firing blanks through the 20 gauge can't be done as it's a gun I'll be borrowing (again) on the day, also I think it may just put my little 7 year old son on his backside lol!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was thinking your son was a little older. He's more 410 size.  The launchers are great and Ive used them in the past to work on my dogs marking ability. The ones we use will even quack like a duck.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ah Deb! I think maybe my terminology in my original post may have got muddled in transatlantic translation  when I said "pick-up is nearby if I need to take her to it" I meant my vehicle, not a downed bird


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

only one way to find out if she's ready, and that's tomorrow. Gonna give Harrison the camera to film how it goes, (he loves filming) I'll get it posted here for your perusal tomorrow night


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Time to put Ruby on the peg.*



harrigab said:


> only one way to find out if she's ready, and that's tomorrow. Gonna give Harrison the camera to film how it goes, (he loves filming) I'll get it posted here for your perusal tomorrow night


I'm pleased your getting Harrison to do the filming, the last one you emailed me was a touch kinky........


As others have said, take it slowly. Is it really only this day you can intro her? I'm just ever so cautious with gun intros. I've seen some good dogs ruined for life by the owner being a tad impatient and going to fast too early. 

Please be careful with Ruby, she's one of the only Rastafarian Vizslas here who hunts.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Re: Time to put Ruby on the peg.*



Ozkar said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > only one way to find out if she's ready, and that's tomorrow. Gonna give Harrison the camera to film how it goes, (he loves filming) I'll get it posted here for your perusal tomorrow night
> ...


I really do think she'll be fine Ozkar, but I'll be watching her like a hawk, any,even the slightest, signs of distress and I'll take her away from the peg


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Were looking forward to good news, and lots of pictures.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

uploading a vid to youtube, although I think I might need to sack my cameraman...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

2 hours and only 60% uploaded....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well then give us some commentary while were waiting.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

i think it went okay Debs ..not much of a public speaker am I ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzZaVlU3wZk

didn't get too much info from the vid, apart from my son is a chatterbox, grass at this time of year is brown and sometimes upside down!. There are little snippets, about 6 minutes in where he does actually get the camera on Ruby for a while!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a bit at 60 secs, abit more at 2min12 secs..


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Time to put Ruby on the peg.*



harrigab said:


> a bit at 60 secs, abit more at 2min12 secs..


Yeah ok.......so do tell..........how did Ruby go?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Re: Time to put Ruby on the peg.*



Ozkar said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > a bit at 60 secs, abit more at 2min12 secs..
> ...


2x


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

oh come on guys, have a look at harrisons artisan vid.. ;D, seriously though I was well impressed, no jittering, as soon as gun was raised she was alert, i looked back after firing both barrels and she was looking to "mark" I shot bugger all though and only had 4 shots all day (all in the vid) at two woodcock, didn't get a single pheasant over me on 3 drives, but in all honesty today was more about how Rubes coped on the peg which I'm happy to report was a success (imo)


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks mate.......... that's what we wanted to know.................. And there is a big difference between a man of few words and silence!!!   


So glad Ruby enjoyed it........


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Was that grass roots production - Amityiville horror - or just a alert pup looking for birds and looking to the sound of guns ? the pup pasted - but it did make me laugh my ass off - to take yourself to seriously - is to take nothing seriously !


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Was that grass roots production - Amityiville horror - or just a alert pup looking for birds and looking to the sound of guns ? the pup pasted - but it did make me laugh my ass off - to take yourself to seriously - is to take nothing seriously !


Harrison was in a right way with himself today , if I said "hurry up" he'd slow down, if I said "hold the line bud", he'd march on ahead,, I'm sure all us parents have had days like that , all I asked him to do was focus camera on Ruby when birds started flying over....might as well have asked him to explain finer details of quantum physics tbh ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

is your nose as big as your son's ? hope the pup has that !LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've got a fair old snout on me Ron, after all, airs free! lol!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Thanks mate.......... that's what we wanted to know.................. A_*nd there is a big difference between a man of few words and silence!!!
> *_
> 
> So glad Ruby enjoyed it........


I'm still a learner at this Vizsla game M, I read more than I write, my mum once told me some very wise words "an empty tin rattles the loudest"
that actually sounds quite negative in text, it's not meant that way I assure you all!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Time to put Ruby on the peg.*



harrigab said:


> I've got a fair old snout on me Ron, after all, airs free! lol!


Free you say..........never knew you were Scottish Harri.........


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Time to put Ruby on the peg.*



harrigab said:


> Ozkar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate.......... that's what we wanted to know.................. A_*nd there is a big difference between a man of few words and silence!!!
> ...


My mum used to say "empty vessels make more noise"......... ..............my response was always "but...the squeeky wheel gets the most oil" ......


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Re: Time to put Ruby on the peg.*



Ozkar said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a fair old snout on me Ron, after all, airs free! lol!
> ...


do you know how to cure a scotsman from seasickness M?.........hang him overboard with a penny between his teeth ;D


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Just getting into this thread. maybe I missed something, I will give my experience with multipule gun fire. We hunt a WMA near my house, brds get released Tuesday night and Friday night. I opt for Wednesday morning hunts with less people. Background on dog. Gun conditioned with 20ga and birds. Worked pigeons from a launcher, fired gun on chase moved in from 60yrds to Zero yrds with live kill birds. Dog was fully gun conditioned IMOP. Now I find myself hunting a Saturday morning at said WMA, All kinds of action right from the start at 8:00am its like 4th of July out there. Long story short dog shuts down! Tail between the legs not hunting just working under my foot. We quickly retreated to the truck and drove to a not so official hunting area and shot 3 birds for him. back to the truck and never again. So dog is fully gun condtioned (BUT) extreme multipule gun fire is still to much for him.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

any chance of a translation zigzag? too many abbreviations and acronyms for me on the other side of the pond ???


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I think your talking about a "Driven Hunt" am I correct?
I was sharing my experience about multipl gun fire. A dog is conditioned to one maybe two shots. when there is shots fired everywhere from all over dog my shut down.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - from scot stock - and having a new granddaughter - best form of birth control ? asprin ! - how does it work ? hold the pill between the knees till 18yrs old - it's late and I'm still LOL !


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Time to put Ruby on the peg.*



harrigab said:


> any chance of a translation zigzag? too many abbreviations and acronyms for me on the other side of the pond ???


I translated it for you. 

" I'm really under the pump with stuff, but since it's Harri I'll stump up for some info. Dog gets conditioned to a single maybe sometimes two guns. Take em to a paid hunt with lots of other bang sticks letting go and it might be too much too soon. Go hunt with just you, your boy and your dog for a while"



Zig.......did I get close?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Time to put Ruby on the peg.*



R said:


> Har - from scot stock - and having a new granddaughter - best form of birth control ? asprin ! - how does it work ? hold the pill between the knees till 18yrs old - it's late and I'm still LOL !


Yeah....old tight wad cracked me up too.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

harrigab said:


> any chance of a translation zigzag? too many abbreviations and acronyms for me on the other side of the pond ???


it was late, wine had been taken, makes much more sense this morning


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

sacked the cameraman this week, a fence post was used today, just uploading to youtube, I've had a sneak preview and the action starts at about 20 secs, no shakey footage either


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

5 hours to upload,,all you guys need to see is first 20 seconds ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruUrEwSD3lc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har ? when does the pup get to retrieve - how can I get a coat for me 2 wear like the pup - did U hit anything when shooting - ?'s PIKE & I would ask after the hunt with a drink n hand - LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ron, she'll hopefully be retrieving next season, I just need to work on steadying her down to fur which I'm going to concentrate on over the close season. I hit one pheasant yesterday and missed 2


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If Ruby has good recall I would turn that girl loose, even if its after the hunt to let her work on some birds. If she bumps or flushes some no big deal. They all have to do it, to learn.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> If Ruby has good recall I would turn that girl loose, even if its after the hunt to let her work on some birds. If she bumps or flushes some no big deal. They all have to do it, to learn.


on most of the drives that we "beat" (yesterday was "shoot one, beat one") I do just that Debs, obviously I've got to take the guns into consideration and can't have her tearing away after deer and hares and scattering all the birds that we've pushed into flushing areas. It's just those hares and deer that make her recall seem oblivious.
She looked okay on the peg though I thought, and that's why I did the video, so that I could see if she was showing any nervousness. Do you folks spot any signs to be wary of?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She looks good on the peg to me. I was just thinking she needed a little more to do. Not saying take her out with all the gunners. Even if its just to go out on a lead and pick up a downed bird after you shoot on the peg.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> She looks good on the peg to me. I was just thinking she needed a little more to do. Not saying take her out with all the gunners. _*Even if its just to go out on a lead and pick up a downed bird after you shoot on the peg.
> *_



oddly enough, that's exactly what we did after this drive, although she was off her lead in the woods behind where some birds from pegs further down the line had dropped


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - the pup looks 2 gun & pup in the field - some times U just have 2 let the mutt ( said that 4 fun ) run free 2 see how they work - then U work on what needs 2 B done - U do have a winner on your hands !


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - could not tell from the Vid what breed was in the field retrieving ( spaniel ? ) what ever it was hope it had fun - next year Ruby will V picking up the birds - after years in dove fields & tower shoots - nothing beats a marking V to the prey


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

took your posts on board for todays shoot folks, gave Ruby a free rein as due to inclement weather conditions we did things a bit more casual, no strict on peg shooting, it was more like a few guns on pegs if they wanted to be, those that chose to beat and shoot (like a walked up shoot ) was happening too, me and Rubes did both and I got a few shots off over her and she was marking the birds in flight alas my poor aim led to no retrieve, she was however happy to retrieve back guns birds although i called her back as they had their own dogs , I've got a good 'un in the making I reckon ;D, now if only my skill can match both our enthusiasm we'll make a decent team


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ruby must think your a right knob Harri. She's doing her job and your letting the team down. Best you get out to the range and shoot some clays before she gets frustrated with you... 

So happy to hear she's enjoying it all.......


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Better watch out or Ruby will try and ditch you for someone that's a better shot.  Cash is a big time traitor when it comes to hunting. If you start missing shots he will start pointing the person that's downing birds. Then look back at you and give a soft whine.

When we hunt with a dog that hasn't gotten to be in the field as much as mine, I make sure the dogs share the retrieves. Its not about who shot the bird, its about building up a new dog. We always let the new dog get the first retrieve.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Time to put Ruby on the peg.*



TexasRed said:


> Better watch out or Ruby will try and ditch you for someone that's a better shot.  Cash is a big time traitor when it comes to hunting. If you start missing shots he will start pointing the person that's downing birds. Then look back at you and give a soft whine.
> 
> When we hunt with a dog that hasn't gotten to be in the field as much as mine, I make sure the dogs share the retrieves. Its not about who shot the bird, its about building up a new dog. We always let the new dog get the first retrieve.


Like










Tapatalk doesn't have a like button.......


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbT4J1saq9I


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ruby is doing great on recall.


----------

